# 328D ECu Tune



## srivkin78 (Sep 3, 2014)

just ordered the Chip Express for my 2014 328 Xdrive....i'll keep you posted


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

JR Auto in Oakville near me in Toronto offers this service. Those who know the work Jarek does, would only choose this diesel expert for their tunes.

You'd have to send your DDE to him.

Here is the link:

Link


----------



## srivkin78 (Sep 3, 2014)

Welp,

I just installed the Chip Express today. Simple as can be really. Car did not throw any codes, ran as normal. I do not notice any difference in power at all what so ever. played with power increments and still, nothing. unplugged it, drove around. Plugged it back in and the car feels the same with or without it. I emailed them to see if I am missing something. i have had several "chipped" cars in the past all chipped with APR tunes and you can absolutely feel the power increases. With this, i feel nothing at all. Pretty disappointed, thank god for the 14 day return policy. I'll wait to hear back from them and keep you guys updated.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

That was a rip-off price for a piggy back tune.

Good call man.


----------



## srivkin78 (Sep 3, 2014)

They emailed me back and told me to swtich to program two, which is a simple process of just adding a jumper to the pins where it is labled program. I'm at work right now and will try to do this during lunch and see if that does anything.


----------



## srivkin78 (Sep 3, 2014)

Problem solved! Program #2 was the answer.....what a difference......so much more pull.....I'll update this as a drive it more but i expect fuel economy to go down for a bit


----------



## srivkin78 (Sep 3, 2014)

i also just orderd this little guy ..hopefully it works!

http://www.auterraweb.com/android-obdii.html

Dyno-Scan for Android is released! The Android software connects to your vehicle using the Auterra Bluetooth OBD II adapter that's included with the A-303 Dyno-Scan for Windows Bluetooth kit. Android tablet and phone form factors are supported.

Dyno-Scan for Android is free! Download it onto your Android tablet or smartphone from Google Play. Android device makers such as Google Nexus, Asus, Samsung, Motorola, HTC, LG, and more. A demonstration mode is built into the application for testing without a Bluetooth OBD II adapter.

The Bluetooth adapter has a super low profile OBD II connector for minimum interference inside the footwell while driving. The OBD II adapter box is then securely fastened under the dash for a clean installation.

Bluetooth wireless means no longer being tethered to the car. View and record data from a Windows PC, smartphone or tablet. All Auterra products share a common file format - record data on an Android and open it on your PC using the Dyno-Scan for Windows software.

Dyno-Scan for Android key features: 
***8226;Wirelessly view and record data from your vehicle using Bluetooth.
***8226;Android and Windows PC platforms supported with Auterraâ***8364;***8482;s Bluetooth OBD II adapter.
***8226;Read/clear vehicle diagnostic trouble codes.
***8226;Integrated DTC database with thousands for trouble code definitions.
***8226;Software supports 264 live vehicle parameters.
***8226;CAN 6x mode for 600% faster data throughput (vehicle dependent feature).
***8226;Record vehicle sensor data and GPS position.
***8226;Measure horsepower and torque.
***8226;Measure acceleration times such as 0-60MPH and 1/8mile times.
***8226;Measure vehicle overall gear ratio.
***8226;Open Android recorded data (live data, power/torque and acceleration) on your PC using Dyno-Scan for Windows. 
***8226;Recorded GPS location is displayed within Google Earth on your PC.
***8226;Easily save and load your favorite screen configurations.
***8226;Numerous screen layout options with meter, graph and dial gauge widgets.
***8226;Dynamic portrait and landscape orientation changes.
***8226;Full gesture support including pinch-zoom graphs, drag zoomed graphs, and double-tap zoom.


----------



## J_R (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Keep us posted!


----------



## srivkin78 (Sep 3, 2014)

srivkin78 said:


> i also just orderd this little guy ..hopefully it works!
> 
> http://www.auterraweb.com/android-obdii.html
> 
> ...


Came in today!

Here are the results


----------



## hlc1213 (Mar 19, 2015)

Any recent reviews for those that purchased the Chip Express or the Evolve Automotive Chip? Engine problems? Pros? Cons? 

I'm looking to choose from those two, TDI Tuning, or Racechip. Those seem to be the only viable engine tunes available at this time.


----------



## srivkin78 (Sep 3, 2014)

hlc1213 said:


> Any recent reviews for those that purchased the Chip Express or the Evolve Automotive Chip? Engine problems? Pros? Cons?
> 
> I'm looking to choose from those two, TDI Tuning, or Racechip. Those seem to be the only viable engine tunes available at this time.


TDI Tuning won't ship to the US or Warranty it. I'm really happy with my Chips Express module. No engine codes...Tons of TQ gains and very nice HP gains. It's a whole new car. You won't be disappointed at all going with Chip Express. Installation was simple.


----------



## hlc1213 (Mar 19, 2015)

srivkin78 said:


> TDI Tuning won't ship to the US or Warranty it. I'm really happy with my Chips Express module. No engine codes...Tons of TQ gains and very nice HP gains. It's a whole new car. You won't be disappointed at all going with Chip Express. Installation was simple.


That's good to hear. Something easy to install and uninstall (prior to taking to dealership) is definitely something I'm looking for.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

I can vouch for Racechip, been using it since December and its proven. 
I've raced 35i (n55 engine) stock (F25 X3, F15 X5) and even F25 X3 28i Dinan 
I also just went to Dynojet this past saturday and the numbers are there. 

There's 2 folks so far I saw that have Racechip on their 535d and at least 10 have it on their F15 35d for longer than I have.

Going to try Dyno-scan, as I have been using Torque Pro and Dash Command with my OBDLINK Lx (Scantool) which also has a free app mainly for reading codes/clearing/temps and diagnostics (OBDLINK)


----------



## hlc1213 (Mar 19, 2015)

LycanNyc said:


> I can vouch for Racechip, been using it since December and its proven.
> I've raced 35i (n55 engine) stock (F25 X3, F15 X5) and even F25 X3 28i Dinan
> I also just went to Dynojet this past saturday and the numbers are there.
> 
> ...


Ok good news. I guess it's down to Racechip or Chip Express. I just got a response from Evolve Automotive and their 328d power module is not compatible with US cars which is strange because I was under the impression that the 328d only exists in North America.

From Evolve:

"Thanks for your email.

The module does not work on the US cars at present.

Many thanks"

*****Update*****

Followed up on Evolve's module's availability in the future. They responded:

"Yes we hope so in a the next coming months."

I'll probably just coin flip it between Racechip & Chip Express.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

hlc1213 said:


> Ok good news. I guess it's down to Racechip or Chip Express. I just got a response from Evolve Automotive and their 328d power module is not compatible with US cars which is strange because I was under the impression that the 328d only exists in North America.
> 
> From Evolve:
> 
> ...


The reason I went with Racechip was because i found the groupbuy discount, met a few folks with it and really liked what they said. The attitude from others with the other competitor tune for some reason didn't convince me (cheaper quality cables, cheap unit, cheaper price and so many fanboys).

So my suggestion is research take your time, drive your car for a while at least 3 months before adding a tune. See what and where you would like improvement, in my case it was MPG and also some power.

To be honest, I wouldn't feel too safe about ordering a tune or chip from someone with just other side support, so I saw Racechip has USA team and Germany team, I equally ask them too.

TDI & ChipExpress look interesting but my lack of research on them can't say much more. 
I also heard of MaxChip but without seeing others using it on the forum i cant be the guinea pig 

Btw if you're interested in a custom tune tailored to your vehicle BR-Performance referred me to EnzoPerformance.com


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

hlc1213 said:


> Ok good news. I guess it's down to Racechip or Chip Express. I just got a response from Evolve Automotive and their 328d power module is not compatible with US cars which is strange because I was under the impression that the 328d only exists in North America.
> 
> From Evolve:
> 
> ...


If the computer tune ends up being anything like the comparison between computer and chip in the 335d, you want to wait for the computer tune. Chip tuning is great and it works very well in these cars, but the real tunes are much better.


----------



## hlc1213 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hoooper said:


> If the computer tune ends up being anything like the comparison between computer and chip in the 335d, you want to wait for the computer tune. Chip tuning is great and it works very well in these cars, but the real tunes are much better.


Yea, I definitely believe that a real tune is better, but my car is still new and under the warranty. I'll probably wait until closer to 4 years until I do a real engine tune.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

srivkin78 said:


> TDI Tuning won't ship to the US or Warranty it. I'm really happy with my Chips Express module. No engine codes...Tons of TQ gains and very nice HP gains. It's a whole new car. You won't be disappointed at all going with Chip Express. Installation was simple.





hlc1213 said:


> Yea, I definitely believe that a real tune is better, but my car is still new and under the warranty. I'll probably wait until closer to 4 years until I do a real engine tune.


I might be going with a Real Tune Enzoperformance.com can do it to all F series


----------



## AMGE36 (Apr 13, 2015)

Get to European forums and you getting everything you need.
Be smart Google and search.


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

Bumping this thread up to the top again to see if those of you who've added either a chip or had an ECU re-flash performed are still happy or are seeing any negative side effects. Also, have any of you had a chance to record new 0-60 or 1/4 mile times?

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## srivkin78 (Sep 3, 2014)

Geotrash said:


> Bumping this thread up to the top again to see if those of you who've added either a chip or had an ECU re-flash performed are still happy or are seeing any negative side effects. Also, have any of you had a chance to record new 0-60 or 1/4 mile times?
> 
> Thanks!
> Dave


I definitely still love mine....never recorded 0-60 but the car moves a hell of a lot better....I had my mpgs up to 46 and no problems at all with the car after putting it in.....it's well worth it in my opinion....


----------



## srivkin78 (Sep 3, 2014)

My Chip Express tune is for sale in Classifieds if anyone is interested. My lease is up soon and I am not keeping the car.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=983483


----------

